# Clear HIGH



## DLtoker (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been searching for weeks for the best strain for myself to grow and I am just looking for some feedback and recommendations.  Actually I think I'm at the point where I want someone to make the decision for me.  
I am looking for a clear high becuase I have trouble focusing on something already as it is, relatively short flowering time(less than 9 weeks), good yields.  Here are some of my thoughts and many more from any of you would be sweeeet.  

1. Crystal - White Widdow/Northern Lights
2. Purple Power
3. California Orange Bud
4. Fruity Thai

I think about it so much that I don't even have an idea anymore.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 3, 2007)

Well for the many people of the strain forum watching my post... hahah


anyways, i sat down tonight, spent 4 hours at the docs web site and picked myself out a few strains....
Swazi Redbeard Seeds, Full Moon and Sweet Purple

They all look so damn tastey so I just had to do it... One question though, with the sweet purple and well i guess the Redbeard as well, do I put these in 12/12 lighting as soon as they show strong roots from seed?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

hmmmm that interestiong chice you got there 
i would add California Orange Bud


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 4, 2007)

ha I know Brouli...  Cali Orange was definitly one of the last ten I had picked out in my cart... I just want some stuff thats out of the every day hype in reefer.  You know something I've never heard of.  So, I think that these should treat me right...  I havent placed the order yet because I havent bought my gift card yet so if there is anything crazy I'm missing let me know.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

you got me reading about those strains it seems ok     but iv read somwear   abot strain called black something look like crap but what iv read it kick's da s***out of you


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

but that full moon plant is a killer  shame is out door 2 to 3 meters  1,5 kilo a plant :O   3 pounds +/_


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon  did you ever hear about that ??


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 4, 2007)

Black Jack I think you're talking about... it does look killer... well anything with herer in it is going to be haha.  And the full moon - I am dying to do something outside this comming year so if I could get a mother going and do some LST with the moon outside I think that would be very nice to have to sit on over the winter.  Zagorsk?  I found it a million time on people listing it on forums but no real info on it or a place to buy it.  You have any links?


----------



## TheStarT (Feb 5, 2007)

I personally haven't tried anything that could fit your description, but i heard alot of good thing about "kali mist" (serious seeds)....... its quit pricey and the space it needs to blossem is also an issue:cry:....i wish someone can take it as their next project..... I think it's worth it if you have the space... good luck in your search dude!!


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 5, 2007)

OOOOOOO... Now that is sexy!  That would be nice to try, but I just placed my order for those three seeds.  The grow should be very similar for the Swazi Red Beard Seeds, so I will start a Journal for that one becuase I want to try that starin first.  So keep your eyes peeled for it in the diary forum!  Thanks for the bad *** idea though!:joint:


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

Jack Herer...got swazi safari going too but won't know for a while what it is like.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 7, 2007)

mmm swazi safari DEF on my list for this to go next time around... How long did you veg them for and they say the yield is massive... hows it treating you thus far?


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> mmm swazi safari DEF on my list for this to go next time around... How long did you veg them for and they say the yield is massive... hows it treating you thus far?


 
Pretty good mang so far LOL...bit early though.  I pretty much only deal with bonsai moms and SOG now so she probably won't get too big.  I did the 'monster 7 foot indoor' sativa thang and it was fun but too much trimming...LOL.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 7, 2007)

But isn't the safari a pure sativa?  it has an 11 week flower time and minimal stretch?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh wait.. do you mean you're trimmer her a lot to keep her small?


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes...I train my moms to stay small and flip clones with little to no veg.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 8, 2007)

Please keep me updated if you could


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 8, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Please keep me updated if you could


 
Yeah mang, it is all in my journal .


----------

